# Pickin in the panhandle roll call



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 26, 2008)

Pickin in the Pan Handle WVA roll call.  Who's going?

http://www.panhandlepickin.com/


----------



## The Crazy Redneck (Aug 26, 2008)

The Crazy Rednecks will be there.  I hope it stays cool.  It was way to hot last year....Lookin forward to seein ya there Bill.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 29, 2008)

Will definitely do the contest next year as it is about 70 miles closer to the one we are doing in Indiana the same weekend.

Good luck guys!


----------



## CookwareFreak (Aug 30, 2008)

We will be there on Saturday.....just to visit. I want to cook...but I gotta be in Chicago that Monday for work       We are doing a chili cookoff on Labor Day.  I am entering my own chili......so hopefully I will beat the Pig :P


----------

